# Lady Fish



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

I was reading Surf Fish's last report and he said something eating the Lady fish. Did I read right? Are lady fish eatable. I've allways thrown them back. But I've just recently stopped throwing back the sail cats once I tasted one.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I think I was supposed to BBQ the bluefish and save the lady fish for the sharks.

Food value of a tarpon is none, and ladyfish are the only other fish in the same family with tarpon I think, so probably none too. 

Then again, I'm sure somebody has tried them. I know a lady that caught a net full of pogies one time and thought they were shad, so she cooked up a batch. 

A lot of people say bluefish are yuk. I like the little ones as long as they are fresh and haven't been frozen.

I wouldn't mine trying sailcats, the boss loves catfish, but I have no clue how to clean one.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

my only use for ladyfish is sharkbait.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 9, 2007)

Surf Fish said:


> I wouldn't mine trying sailcats, the boss loves catfish, but I have no clue how to clean one.


Fillet them just like any other fish, just be extra careful when you seperate the fillet from the skin. Once you mess that up its hard to get it started again without losing a decent chunk of meat.


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ok*

I guess I shouldn't read the posts while I'm sniffing glue. 

Know what you mean about the blues. Alot of people throw them back, but I throw them in the smoker. One of my favorites.

I filet the cats like any other fish but I've seen some people nail them to a tree and peel the skin off.

Don't know that I'd go through all that.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I gave some ladyfish to a asian lady a couple weeks ago. I was told they make fish sticks out of them.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

rhorm said:


> I gave some lady fish to a Asian lady a couple weeks ago. I was told they make fish sticks out of them.


The local vietnamese restaurants steam any fish flake them and make fish cakes out of them with green onions, cilantro, and chopped fresh ginger. They put the cakes in egg and water mixed and dredge them in jap bread crumbs and fry.. I had some made with sand bream tonight. Not quite like mom used to make, but tasty and worth asking for the recipe


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*ladyfish*

fall apart after awhile and they start to smell pretty quick:--| has a friend who mom, made everything in fish cakes and meatball....I love to eat, but never ask what it was I have eaten the sail cats before, meat is kinda of sweet...pretty good. But never touch the regular cat, they are more of bottom feeders.....As for cleaning them, just look up "Cleaning catfish" they are clean the same way....nail the head down to a board, cut the skin around the head, and just pull the skin down to the tail....comes off pretty good. Bluefish arent bad, just make sure to bleed them and put them on ice right away...same thing with sharks............opcorn:


----------

